# [SOLVED] How can I put in a link to my picasa album?



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

I have about 80 photos I want people to have access to from the website, I thought the best way to do this would be to create a link to the album and add it to one of my web pages. I'm a complete novice and struggling a bit, hoping I can pull it all together! You may well hear from me again


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Hello Liesbeth and welcome to TSF!

First thing you will need to receive is the link to the album itself,

This can be done by clicking the "share" button in the top left of a album.

Once you have that link, insert it into your site.

If you need help with the above step just post the link here and i will give you the correct code


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

How encouraging to get such a quick and helpful reply. I actually did exactly what you said and it worked so felt quite pleased with myself, I could only think to put a text box underneath the photo (the link) saying 'to view click photo' it works, but is that the best way? Thanks for the help so far


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I think i slide show would be my way of displaying pictures.

You can learn how to here: Embedding albums, images, and slideshows : Different Ways to Share - Picasa Help

Normally I put the link around the image and around the text. (the text usually says something like "Click for see more!")


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Wow, whole new problem! After building my website in webeasy and previewing, everything looks fine. Once published, big problems.I have spent all day uploading my website. I'm at my wits end! I have uploaded in all kinds of formats but 'simple html' comes closest to giving me what I want. Still way short.
You can view my website on Home. There are 5 pages. On the welcome page the little thumbnail photos should open in a new tab, but don't. On the about me page same, on drawerbaskets page brochure icons bring up error message and should also open in seperate tabs, little thumbnail photos ditto.
Page 4, other baskets is as should be. (I'll work on slideshow later)
Last page, contacts, thumbnail photos come with photo error message, but do open in new tab.
Lastly links don't come up 'red' when cursor moves over them. I know this is the most basic of websites, but it's a start I can work on. I am a complete novice, so please keep this in mind when replying.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Go to webeasy on each page and add


```
target="_blank"
```
 inside each of the <a> tags around the thumbnails

as for the broken links, make sure you are opening and linking everything correctly, i suggest taking out all capital letters and spaces in file names.


as for the link color, its actually a lot bigger problem then you would think. The website is built in images, thus to change the text color you would have to create a new image and add the correct code.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Thanks for that, I'm lost when you say 'go to web easy page and add etc. ' Where on the page? I only see the template. I thought you might have meant 'custom script', but there was nothing that looked like what you mentioned. The leaving out gaps didn't seem to make a difference either. I had some link mistakes though, so that was helpful.I'm puzzled however, as my preview is totally right. Could it be a problem with the (their preferred) host? I'm so stumped it's driving me crazy!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I believe it is just the linking itself.

Open up the page in webeasy right click then click "edit with notepad"

find the images in the code and edit the links as i described in my previous post.

if you need an example feel free to post the source here


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I feel really silly, but there is no edit with notebook option when I right click


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

sorry...notepad


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I dont use webeasy so i was just taking a shot in the dark from another post :?

is there anyway to edit the html through the web easy interface?


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

there is a custom script assistant, but iit only contains one small line. I have tried to find a place to edit the html, but it doesn't seem to be anywhere, maybe someone else who uses web easy knows? I have changed the publishing as html with css following the format of the original template. I now have my red links back but still can't open certain things (Error message, error 404) even though they preview correctly.i.e the brochures, which are rather crucial. But hey, I've reduced my problems to just 3, the brochures and the 2 thumbnail on the last contact page


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I aam beginning to understand 20% I think stands for space, so I'm noticing .5c% before the name of the brochure file, could this be the problem?


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

sorry should read %5c and I think it stands for backward slash on further thought.....


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Your welcome Merry,

Liesbeth, you are correct that %20 is a space and about the back slash.

here are the rest if you are curious: URL Escape Codes


I noticed that you were able to get a few of the other pages working properly (opening the image in a new tab) is this correct?

If it is you can ignore my comments and just repeat what you did on those pages 

sorry for the confusion, some people aren't like me and jump at the chance to shred into some coding.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Been working on it again today. The only problem I have now is page 3 (Home) All links are correct, no spaces in the file name, previews perfectly.
Could anyone take (another) look and tell me what could be wrong here?
Thanks for your help so far....Here is the notepad I finally found, for this particular page I think

/*--- Avanquest WebEasy Page Style ---*/


.cc01 { /* Common */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
color : #000000;
text-align : center;
}
.cc02 { /* Common */
font : italic bold 14pt 'Viner Hand ITC';
color : #000000;
}
.cc03 { /* Common */
font : bold 36pt 'Viner Hand ITC';
color : #000000;
}
div#e23 {
font : 12pt 'Arial', Helvetica, sans-serif;
color : #cccc66;
text-align : left;
background-color: #cccc66;
position : absolute;
left : 72.75pt;
top : 0.00pt;
width : 600.00pt;
height : 501.00pt;
}
div#e22 {
font : 12pt 'Arial', Helvetica, sans-serif;
text-align : left;
background-color: transparent;
position : absolute;
left : 72.75pt;
top : 15.75pt;
width : 600.00pt;
height : 205.50pt;
}
div#e21 {
font : 10pt 'Times New Roman', Book, Georgia, serif;
text-align : left;
background-color: transparent;
position : absolute;
left : 72.75pt;
top : 221.25pt;
width : 600.00pt;
height : 70.50pt;
}
img#e20 { /* images/preview003010.jpg */
border : 0.00pt none #ece9d8;
background-color: transparent;
position : absolute;
left : 117.00pt;
top : 89.25pt;
width : 128.25pt;
height : 35.25pt;
}
div#e19 {
font : 10pt 'Times New Roman', Book, Georgia, serif;
text-align : left;
position : absolute;
left : 108.00pt;
top : 176.25pt;
width : 154.50pt;
height : 130.50pt;
}
div#e18 { /* Home */
font : bold 11pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
padding-top : 2.25pt;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 186.75pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 18.75pt;
}
a#a18 { /* Home */
font : bold 11pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
}
span#e17 { /* images/preview003009.jpg */
border : 0.00pt none #cccc66;
clip  : rect(0.00pt,125.25pt,0.75pt,0.00pt);
background : transparent url(images/preview003009.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 208.50pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 0.75pt;
}
div#e16 { /* About Mike Lilian */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
padding-top : 0.75pt;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 209.25pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 15.75pt;
}
a#a16 { /* About Mike Lilian */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
}
span#e15 { /* images/preview003008.jpg */
border : 0.00pt none #cccc66;
clip : rect(0.00pt,125.25pt,0.75pt,0.00pt);
background : transparent url(images/preview003008.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 231.00pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 0.75pt;
}
div#e14 { /* Drawer Baskets */
padding-top : 1.50pt;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 231.75pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 16.50pt;
}
a#a14 { /* Drawer Baskets */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
color : #000000;
}
span#e13 { /* images/preview003007.jpg */
border : 0.00pt none #cccc66;
clip : rect(0.00pt,125.25pt,0.75pt,0.00pt);
background : transparent url(images/preview003007.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 253.50pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 0.75pt;
}
div#e12 { /* Other Baskets */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
padding-top : 1.50pt;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 254.25pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 16.50pt;
}
a#a12 { /* Other Baskets */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
}
span#e11 { /* images/preview003006.jpg */
border : 0.00pt none #cccc66;
clip : rect(0.00pt,125.25pt,0.75pt,0.00pt);
background : transparent url(images/preview003006.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 276.00pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 0.75pt;
}
div#e10 { /* Contact Us */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
padding-top : 3.00pt;
position : absolute;
left : 120.75pt;
top : 276.75pt;
width : 125.25pt;
height : 18.00pt;
}
a#a10 { /* Contact Us */
font : bold 10pt 'Comic Sans MS', cursive;
}
div#e9 {
font : 10pt 'Times New Roman', Book, Georgia, serif;
text-align : left;
background-color: transparent;
position : absolute;
left : 108.00pt;
top : 323.25pt;
width : 154.50pt;
height : 163.50pt;
}
h6#e8 { /* {Copyright (C) 2009 Avan... */
padding-top : 1.50pt;
position : absolute;
left : 78.00pt;
top : 507.00pt;
width : 476.25pt;
height : 14.25pt;
}
img#e7 { /* images/preview003005.jpg */
position : absolute;
left : 187.50pt;
top : 382.50pt;
width : 66.00pt;
height : 50.25pt;
}
span#e6 { /* images/preview003004.jpg */
background : transparent url(images/preview003004.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 156.75pt;
top : 21.00pt;
width : 54.00pt;
height : 54.00pt;
}
div#e5 { /* Windwillow */
position : absolute;
left : 132.75pt;
top : 68.25pt;
width : 98.25pt;
height : 26.25pt;
}
img#e4 { /* images/preview003003.jpg */
position : absolute;
left : 381.00pt;
top : 307.50pt;
width : 176.25pt;
height : 124.50pt;
}
div#e3 { /* Drawer Baskets */
position : absolute;
left : 333.00pt;
top : 202.50pt;
width : 298.50pt;
height : 59.25pt;
}
span#e2 { /* images/preview003002.jpg */
background : transparent url(images/preview003002.jpg) no-repeat top left;
position : absolute;
left : 278.25pt;
top : 21.75pt;
width : 375.75pt;
height : 172.50pt;
}
img#e1 { /* images/preview003001.jpg */
position : absolute;
left : 108.00pt;
top : 333.00pt;
width : 69.75pt;
height : 46.50pt;
}
div#page { /* Page Holder */
position : relative;
width : 745.50pt;
height : 576.00pt;
text-align : left;
margin-left : auto;
margin-right : auto;
}
body { /* Page Body */
background-color: #996600;
text-align : center;
overflow : auto;
}



/*--- EndOfFile ---*/


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

What you attached was the css, that's what defines everything on the page.

I clicked through your site and was unable to find any errors.

what error are you referring to?


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I'm getting a jumble on page 3 - drawer baskets - are you saying that you can view page 3 without the jumble?


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Have just viewed it again and it's working! Maybe there is some time delay when updating a website. I viewed it in Opera and in internet explorer. Yeah, thanks for your quick responses Laxer...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

It looks fine to me in chrome and FF.

Do you have any other questions for me?

If not please mark the thread as "solved" using the "thread tools" drop down at the top of your first post.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I will mark it as solved, thanks for your help. I have one last small query, I notice as it loads, that for a brief few seconds theres a view of a more scrambled script, it only appears fopr a few seconds and only on the first navigation, is that fixable and is this also seen by others?(So I might wait till you've replied before I mark it as solved.)


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I will have a look, the script is probably not being ran if it is outputted to the page first.

Problem is i might have fast load times and not notice it..

Let me know what pages it occur on and i will check out the source.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Thanks, yes we are on a fairly slow broadband. It happens on all pages except the home page


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I cant see it, i looked over the code and nothing sticks out.

Do you have any idea what it says?

If not try taking a screen shot using the print scrn key on your keyboard while the error is up. and putting the image here


----------



## alfred rich (May 12, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

yeah once u put the image up here we can find out what exactly u want.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

file://localhost/U:/My%20Documents/Untitled%201.html

I could only put the screen shot in as a link, hope that works...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I won't be able to view it because its on your computer 

Follow this tutorial: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f215/how-to-post-a-screenshot-184291.html


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Thanks for the tutorial, I hope I've managed to do it right. I note that it happens in my Opera browser but not in IE. In that one the large photos take a few seconds to load after the rest is loaded, but again only the first time.. It maybe my slower broadband connection, but then I assume others will have that too and it would be nice if it wasn't an issue at all.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I see the error now...

the page will look funny as it is loaded because it has yet to load the proper css to define the page.

The only way to fix this is to web optimize your site by shrinking image sizes and removing useless code.

The reason it only happens once is because once the file is downloaded it is on your computer's cache and it will use that copy instead of downloading it again.

You can change the text that pops up in the boxes by editing the "alt" tags in your image elements.

for example:

<img src="urlhere.jpg" alt="text here!!!" />

I can help you optimize your images and css if you wish 

I just found this tool online to help you out.

Go to this website: Web Resizer - Making Photos Faster - Optimize pictures for websites and email

and upload each image on your site then download it. and replace the original.

Note the file size drop!

Edit: I will probably make a tutorial on how to use it in a few days


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Good morning Laxer! Well, I managed to reduce dramatically 80% of the images (some of the bigger ones looked too fuzzy afterwards, so I had to leave them), but there has been zilch change. As to changing the text, I don't have pop-ups, as I think in the webeasy programme it's all written/converted for you. However since nothing's changed maybe there is useless code, but I wouldn't have a clue as to how I would access that. You mention being able to help me optimize my images (done) and css, that would be great. I know zilch about css or what it stands for, just used it because this template used it, must be challenging to have to instruct an absolute beginner!


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I can easily see a difference in the load time just from optimizing the images.

Before you redid them i would notice it sliding down as it loaded, now everything loads quickly.

Good Job!

The CSS isn't too messy and it is pretty small(file size). so IMO wouldn't be worth modifying.

I'm going to take a deeper look to see if i can get load times down for you.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Ran your site through an optimizer.

Appears some of the images could still be shrunk.

here is the table:









I will optimized your images for you tonight.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Yes, I guess they are the ones I didn't minimize, specifically the brochure (price list couldn't be read/fuzzy when image was reduced), the potager garden shot(other baskets page) and image on drawer basket page (the large one), both of these I felt became too fuzzy. So really it's only 3 images I didn't reduce. If you can find a way of doing it without compromising the quality, I'd be happy with that. Anyway that's my experience with the programme you suggested (web resizer), you may have another way of doing it?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Here is the first batch of images.

Note there was a TON of repetition of images. I think i saw 1 image (border between navs) at least 15 times!

I was able to shrink it down from 338kb to 173kb without compromising quality.

I am using photoshop and its save for web feature to optimize the images.

I will get to the second batch of images soon.

To replace the images just download this folder and paste it over the top of the existing folders then upload the WHOLE folder.

Note, you may need winrar to extract the folder. get it here: WinRAR archiver, a powerful tool to process RAR and ZIP files


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Here is the second set of images.

Do exactly what i said above except with this folder.

(I was able to cut this one from 997kb to 462kb)


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I'm a little out of my depth Laxer, just not familiar with it all, hope you'll bear with me. I got into winrar and there seemed to be 2 choices to do with bits. I chose 32? bits, is that right? anyway here's a screen shot. I've no idea how to do what you said. You're going to have to talk me through it step by step I'm afraid. So I open my webeasy document (5 separate pages) and I have what I see in the screen shot and I'm totally confused. ....Also confused when you say in the second message 'except in folder'. I wish I could follow it more easily because you have been so helpful and I really appreciate you hanging in there with me...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

sorry for not explaining it well enough.

From the looks of it you are running windows xp, which means you need to install the 32bit version of winrar which believe you did successfully.

Next download the two files in my previous post, for the sake of simplicity just save them both to your desktop.

Once they are downloaded right click on one of them then click winrar extract file...

Do the same with the other file.

You should now have two folders with images in them, linked and images.

Next navigate to your site(locally)

Find your images and linked folder in your site and rename them to something like "backup-linked" so that way you have a backup.

Once that is done with both folders.

copy paste the two folders you have on your desktop into your sitemap.

then upload/put both folders to the internet.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Yep, it's me again...stuck on the very last of your instructions, renamed the folders imagebackup etc. then tried to, or did paste into sitemap (sitemap=?) in this case I assume somewhere next to the renamed files. It indicated it was done, but I couldn't see them. Did a file search and..... heres a screenshot. What you see is the found file (I did both but only one was found), but when I hover the mouse to get the detail, it seems to have replaced the backup file (maybe this is correct, but I assumed the backup file would remain a separate file) so sorry I'm still struggling, am I close? Also not sure about the uploading to the internet, .....to be continued


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

OK, so I see them as 2 separate folders if I go to my documents etc. away from webeasy, but when I go into the same place (my Documents etc.)on the file browser in webeasy, I only get the 2 backup folders. in the separate My Documents etc, they are seen as 4 folders the original backups and the winrar archives. Why are the same files displaying differently in the 2 places?
after copying and pasting from my desktop, it only shows that the files have been modified (in the webeasy file browser) but does not mention winrar at all.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

sorry liesbeth, I will try to explain this the easiest way for you.

Goto: ftp://www.windwillow.net/

and login (it should be the same information you use for webeasy.

once you are logged in delete the images and linked folders and copy paste my new ones in there exactly where the old ones were.

this should get everything working.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Yep, I can definitely do that, but before I do I'm still a bit nervous about the images I didn't reduce because of their lack of clarity. I therefore went into the winrar file to view, specifically, the brochure and it appeared very fuzzy when enlarged, I just want to make sure that when people open it in a new tab and enlarge it to view the pricelist, they are not going to see what I see at this end. 
Also, I notice that the more I worked on the webpages, uploaded and made changes the slower it seems to have become. You mentioned an image repeated about 15 times. Instead of replacing and redoing each time am I actually perhaps putting it all on top of each other?


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Perhaps.

And if the brochure isn't clear i will render a higher quality one for you. just keep a backup just in case. 

The images that were repeated were from the program, more specifically they are the borders between your links on the left side.

This shouldn't slow down your load time as long as you are not linking to 100000 in one page.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Here is a higher quality brochure.

If you wan't one a little better i can do that too but i think this looks fine even zoomed in 1000x.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Well I did what you said to do, replace the files with the winrar files and now I have no images at all. Worse still I can't change them back as the ftp://www.windwillow.net/ won't let me in (log in error 530) and the webeasy site won't let me replace the existing lot (cannot delete files the file may be in use by another application or the disk may be full or write protected) now what do I do??????????


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

nothing should have changed.

Make sure the paths are correct (same folder name)

If you are still locked out of being able to connect log into your host here: Virtualization & Automation Solutions for Desktops, Servers, Hosting, SaaS

and make sure you are using the correct ftp information.

I will try and find the files on your server and see what caused the problem.

Sorry for the problem. i didn't mean for it to be an nuisance.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

did you extract the folder then put it up?

right now i see the file "linked.rar" on your server.

in order to get the pictures to work you will need to right click the file on your local computer and extract it.

you will then need to go into the extracted folder and copy that folder into your website like i stated above.

If you need help i can assist you via teamviewer


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

yes, please help me as I'm not feeling like I know what I'm doing, how do go to teamviewer


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

download team viewer here and install it: TeamViewer Download

Once it is installed send me a pm with your ID and Password and i will connect to you and help out


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

ID 672 862 774
password 1071


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

the password expired.

Sorry i wasn't able to get on sooner.

I am leaving for a lacrosse party shortly i can assist for about the next 15 mins after that it will have to wait a few hours.

let me know the updated password and i will connect.


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

1637 password


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Hello, I am back now to help let me know when you are available


----------



## liesbeth (May 6, 2011)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

Just in from the garden, so that's good. Shall we try again? 
remote control p/w 4587, presentation password 2788,
hope the party was good, once again, I'm grateful for your willingness to help.
I will now stay by the computer...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: How can I put in a link to my picasa album?*

I was able to solve all problems with the OP through teamviewer.

there were a few images named incorrectly as well as some work to re render some images.

all and all the site now loads 4x faster then it did to begin with!


----------

